# Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell


*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331633








Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017​*
*Hoch-Zeit auf dem Wasser: Angler stellen Raubfischen nach *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...gler-stellen-raubfischen-nach_id_7662723.html

*Fischen trotz Handicap*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/fischen-trotz-handicap/

*Angler findet Wasserleiche in Duisburg *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/duisburg/angler-findet-wasserleiche-in-duisburg-id212100439.html

*2,74 Meter! Hobby-Angler zieht Monster-Wels aus Fluss *
https://www.rosenheim24.de/netzwelt/paris-hobby-angler-zieht-monster-wels-fluss-8732992.html

*Ja, wann beißen sie denn? – Parkteichangeln in Langenwetzendorf *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...arkteichangeln-in-Langenwetzendorf-1599649256

*Angeln am Mühlenteich *
https://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/lokalsport/varel-angeln-am-muehlenteich_a_32,0,4206927221.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Video - NDR-Nordmagazin zu Angelverbot: Minister Backhaus (SPD) vs Ministerin Hendricks (SPD)


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331811


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Diese Mitteilungssammlung ist ein wirklich nicht zu unterschätzender Service vom AB. Danke dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Danke Dir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Angelverbot: Folgen für Berufsfischer befürchtet*
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...uer-berufsfischer-befuerchtet_id_7667030.html

*Fischen trotz Handicap*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/fischen-trotz-handicap/

*Angler entdeckten Leiche in Weser*
https://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muenden/angler-entdeckten-leiche-in-weser-8736918.html

*Angler entdecken Leiche am Ufer der Weser bei Hemeln - Identität des Toten noch unbekannt .*
http://www.focus.de/regional/goetti...hinweise-auf-fremdverschulden_id_7664608.html

*Eberbacher fischt Schätze aus dem Neckar*
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/eber...cht-schaetze-aus-dem-neckar-_arid,306414.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331837

Unheimliche Erlebnisse beim Nachtangeln...




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52645&page=65


----------



## wusel345 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

https://www.petri-heil.ch/fischen-trotz-handicap/

Wenn ich das lese empfinde ich Hochachtung für den/die ausrichtenden Vereine. Auch bei uns gibt es den ASV-Telgte, der jedes Jahr einen Angeltag mit Menschen mit Behinderungen verbringt. Das Leuchten in den Augen der Behinderten, wenn sie einen Fisch fangen oder einfach nur am Wasser stehen und Angeln, entschädigt für vieles. Auch diesem Verein gehört ein großes Lob!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Angler stellen Raubfischen nach*
https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler-stellen-raubfischen-nach-id17980301.html

*Hoch-Zeit auf dem Wasser: Geführte Angeltouren an der Ostsee *
http://www.wn.de/Freizeit/Ratgeber/...em-Wasser-Gefuehrte-Angeltouren-an-der-Ostsee

*Natur, Freizeit und Angeln im Einklang *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-und-angeln-im-einklang-20909-art1568919.html

*Angler beenden die Saison *
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine.../specific/Angler-beenden-die-Saison-672064078

*Er wollte nur angeln: 12-Jähriger auf den Kopf geschlagen und bedrängt *
https://www.thueringen24.de/thuerin...ln-12-Jaehriger-geschlagen-und-bedraengt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Angler laden zum Beulchesessen ein *
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de...gler-laden-zum-beulchesessen-ein_18227136.htm

*Angler fischt Handgranate aus dem Wasser *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/bayern/Angler-fischt-Handgranate-aus-dem-Wasser-id42864591.html

*Angler handelt sich Anzeige ein *
http://www.pnp.de/polizei/2678954_Angler-handelt-sich-Anzeige-ein.html

*Angler beschreiten den Klageweg *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angler-beschreiten-klageweg-8741038.html

*Niedersächsische Jäger und Angler fordern: Schluss mit Zwei-Klassen-Behandlung der ... *
http://www.jawina.de/niedersaechsis...-klassen-behandlung-der-naturschutzverbaende/

*Jäger und Angler wollen Veränderungen in Niedersachsen *
https://www.sat1regional.de/videos/...n-veraenderungen-in-niedersachsen-246059.html

*20.000 Lachse für die Nuthe *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/dessau/minilachse-werden-in-der-nuthe-ausgesetzt-100.html

*Gesamtgewicht zählt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hlt.083b7f9f-cf4e-4a2d-bac4-b1a9a17c9dd5.html

*Sägen und angeln lernen mit der Kreaktiv-Stiftung *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...ernen-mit-der-kreaktiv-stiftung-aid-1.7123514

*Angeln im Hafen ist nun offiziell erlaubt *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/313468/Angeln-im-Hafen-ist-nun-offiziell-erlaubt

*Wöhrseefischer geht ein dicker Fang ins Netz *
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/landkreis...seefischer-geht-ein-dicker-Fang-ins-Netz.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Polizei bittet um Hilfe: Wollte nur angeln, 12- jähriger auf den Kopf geschlagen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331888


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Größte Fisch-Umsiedlung Hessens beginnt *
https://www.ffh.de/news-service/hes...roesste-fisch-umsiedlung-hessens-beginnt.html

*Fisch bringt fast zehn Pfund auf die Waage *
https://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-...zehn-pfund-auf-die-waage_a_32,1,83202011.html

*Jäger und Angler fordern mehr Gehör der Politik *
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/jaeger-und-angler-fordern-mehr-gehoer-der-politik.html

*Angler kontrollieren Bestand *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...and.5854eb17-ac2f-485a-b8d7-051453a7d909.html

*Ausgelaicht: Angler motten die Bojen des Kirnbergsees ein *
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/sc...-Bojen-des-Kirnbergsees-ein;art372509,9440287

*Angler erbeutete statt seltener Münze eine Handgranate *
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachricht...eltener-Muenze-eine-Handgranate;art17,2697466

*Eine Rute reicht zum Angeln nicht *
https://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten/eine-rute-reicht-zum-angeln-nicht_aid-5363510

*Efringen-Kirchen Aktiver Naturschutz im Blickpunkt *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...nkt.8babc57d-343b-44cb-b4c2-ed2c899f6691.html

*Dörpener fängt Riesenwels in der Ems *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/artikel/961258/doerpener-faengt-riesenwels-in-der-ems-1

*Untermarchtaler Stephan Hopp fängt 20-Kilo-Hecht in Rottenacker *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...t-in-Rottenacker-_arid,10747807_toid,270.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

AALANGELVERBOT! EAA versus DAFV! Anglerboard fragt nach.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331921


Unterwasseraufnahmen am Waldsee


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331925

Der tote Freund als Köder - Boilies aus der Asche eines verstorbenen Angelkameraden gekocht


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331916


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Fisch des Jahres 2017 *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/fisch-jahres-2017-8751027.html

*Schau der Jäger und Angler *
http://www.lvz.de/Mitteldeutschland/Leipziger-Messe-Jagd-Angeln-auf-dem-Agra-Gelaende-gestartet

*8,0° *
https://www.aib-stimme.de/2017/10/06/angler-aus-dem-verkehr-gefischt/

*Angler fängt Riesenwels in der Ems *
https://www.gn-online.de/emsland/angler-faengt-riesenwels-in-der-ems-210114.html

*Vergessen, wie Natur funktioniert? *
http://www.wochenkurier.info/sachsen/artikel/vergessen-wie-natur-funktioniert-36682/

*Der Hüter der Ketscher Idylle *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...hueter-der-ketscher-idylle-_arid,1126246.html

*Nach Gutsherrenart *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/Meinung/Kommentar/Nach-Gutsherrenart

*Traditionsmesse in Markkleeberg *
http://www.focus.de/regional/dresden/dresden-traditionsmesse-in-markkleeberg_id_7680529.html

*Spinnfischen *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/spinnfischen-8751021.html

*Petri Heil! | Fischers Kids fangen frische Fische *
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfurt/angeln/wir-sind-ganz-vernarrt-in-fisch-53365078.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Bleidenbach, Weil und Lahn 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbestände


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331959

Bayerischer Biodiversitätspreis: MdL Gabi Schmidt (Freie Wähler): Auch Angelvereine sollen mitmachen!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331972

Anzeige gegen 14-jährigen Angler: Tierrechtler: Auch präparieren ist nicht (zurücksetzen, fotografieren etc. eh nicht)..


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331978


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

*Volkszählung bei den Fischen in der Stever *
http://www.halternerzeitung.de/stae...-bei-den-Fischen-in-der-Stever;art900,3371210

*Lebkuchen zerstören beinahe den WM-Traum *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...en-beinahe-den-wm-traum-21029-art1569959.html

*Teurer McLaren-Sportwagen kommt von der B21 ab und prallt frontal gegen Baum *
https://www.berchtesgadener-anzeige...d-prallt-frontal-gegen-baum-_arid,360297.html

*Schlammige) Bestandspflege im Niederböhmersdorfer Badeteich *
https://www.meinanzeiger.de/zeulenr...lege-im-niederboehmersdorfer-badeteich_a73585


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 02.10. - 08.10. 2017*

Karpfen gegen Kormoran: Neue Bewirtschaftungsidee?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331999


----------

